# Arnold Schwarzenegger's T3 training program



## Curt James (Apr 16, 2011)

YouTube Video










*
ARNOLD SCHWARZENEGGER'S T3 TRAINING PROGRAM*


*BODYPART                        EXERCISE                     SETS  REPS*

*Monday, Wednesday and Friday

FIRST WORKOUT* 

Delts                           Machine front presses         5     X 15
                                Side cable laterals           5     15
                                Rear delt raises (machine)    5     15
Biceps                          Barbell curls                 5     15
                                Machine preacher curls        5     15
                                Concentration curls           5     15
Triceps                         Triceps pushdowns             5     15
                                Machine triceps extensions    5     15
                                Overhead machine extensions   5     15
*
SECOND WORKOUT*

Start with cardio work consisting of 30-45 minutes on a treadmill, cycle or stair stepper.

Abs                             Forward crunches              4 X     25
Calves                          Seated calf raises            4     15
Thighs                          Leg extensions                4     15
Hamstrings                      Leg curls                     4     15

*Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday

FIRST WORKOUT* 

Chest                           Machine bench presses         5     X 15
                                Incline dumbbell presses      5     15
                                Flat dumbbell flyes           5     15
Back                            Machine pulldowns             5     15
                                Machine rows                  5     15
                                Nautilus pullovers            5     15
*
SECOND WORKOUT*

Start with cardio work consisting of a 30-45 minutes on a treadmill, cycle or stair stepper.

Abs                             Forward crunches              4 X     25
Calves                          Seated calf raises            4     15
Thighs                          Leg extensions                4     15
Hamstrings                      Leg curls                     4     15

Note: Perform each set to failure, resting 30 seconds between sets.


----------



## flexmob (Apr 17, 2011)

ah damn I clicked thinking of a totally different T3.


----------



## Glycomann (Apr 17, 2011)

He looked pretty good for 56 in that movie.


----------



## hardcore5000 (Apr 18, 2011)

nice work out plan


----------

